# Grilled Miso Marinaded Chicken Thighs again



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 14, 2015)

Four Chicken thighs, marinaded with Miso then marinaded four hours.







On the Grill Grates @400* until 160* interior then a ten minute rest



Resting







Jackie and me love this marinade a lot, it's a keeper. Served with fresh green beans 

Recipe:http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1017699-miso-chicken


Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice!  How did you prepare the miso marinade?


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 14, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Nice!  How did you prepare the miso marinade?



Thanks its in the recipe Miso Chicken Recipe - NYT Cooking

Ross


----------



## CraigC (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow, just reinforces how fast sweet glazes can burn on the grill. Sometimes trying an oven roasting recipe on the grill doesn't work.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 15, 2015)

This marinade would also be lovely on a firm fish.
I make a similar marinade using red miso, 
it has a more pronounced flavor than the white miso.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 15, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Wow, just reinforces how fast sweet glazes can burn on the grill. Sometimes trying an oven roasting recipe on the grill doesn't work.


Wow it sure tasted wonderful for being burned! 

Ross


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 15, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> This marinade would also be lovely on a firm fish.
> I make a similar marinade using red miso,
> it has a more pronounced flavor than the white miso.


Thanks AZ Girl!

Ross


----------



## CraigC (Nov 15, 2015)

Ross in Ventura said:


> Wow it sure tasted wonderful for being burned!
> 
> Ross



That is your opinion. I have had chicken with burnt, rubbery skin. Not something I like. Spin it as you wish, but there are many here that know better because we have been there and done that.


----------

